# GR Sister Passed...15 1/2:(



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly, pretty Chloe


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

My deepest condolences - no matter how long you have them with you, it is never enough. HUGS


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. You gave Chloe just what she needed: a lifetime of love


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear of your great loss of Chloe. Yes you had her for so very many years. You have been through so very much together. I know that Bella will be there to lick away your tears. Thinking of you I know the pain you are experiencing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asntheo*

Asntheo

I am SO VERY SORRY about Chloe-we never have then long enough!!
I've added her to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-2.html#post5390209


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you...I never thought it would be this hard. The thought that I made the final decision for her...that it was my choice...that I could have waited a little longer saddens me so much. I didn't want her to suffer. I didn't want her to be in pain. I didn't want her to to lose her dignity like she did when I came home from work on Thursday afternoon. It was absolutely aweful. I knew it would be soon. She was old. She had medical issues...I just didn't think it would be two days ago. I had even gone out earlier in the day to buy more food in hopes to entice her to eat when I got him.

It was meant to be. Thank you for letting me get it out. I guess that is what these types of things are for. God bless all of our puppy loves and you all for loving them too.

Stacey (Chloe's mom)


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your precious Chloe. It's always such a hard decision to do right by our fur babies.

Another Chloe and Chloe's Mom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Chole. 
I know all of you are grieving including Bella. 
With time the pain and loss you are feeling will ease and the day will come when you think of Chole you will be able to smile. 

My thoughts are with you all.

Godspeed Chole


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Chloe is so beautiful. Her spirit shines through.

I am sending you many thoughts of peace and comfort.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry from the loss of beautiful Chloe.


----------

